# Aluminum jaws for vice



## Mgdoug3 (Feb 5, 2021)

I made some aluminum jaws for my new to me Wilton 4" Bullet vise.  If I had the right length and width aluminum flat metal, this would have been an easy project.  I ended up finding some scrap metal that was close to the size I needed and machined it down to the size I wanted.  Overall I'm happy with the result and helped me practice with the mill.   The hardest part of the project might be where I keep the jaws and not misplace them.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Feb 5, 2021)

The tool and die techs had their vise set up just the same. The aluminum jaws make great soft jaws.


----------

